# Will TiVo ever have Streaming to Nexus 7 or Kindle Fire HD/HDX?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Works fine on my iPhone, but wish they had it to these other tablet devices. What's the hold-up?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Android support is rumored to be in the works with a possible release in January at CES. 

Although there is no guarantee it'll work on every Android device. With the fragmentation in the Android market, they may have to pick a minimum platform. The Nexus should be OK, but I'm not sure what version of Android the Kindle uses so that may not meet specs.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

With Kit Kat 4.4 having been designed to run on platforms with as little as 512MB ram and as little as 4GB storage, moving away from DALVIC Android platform compatibility is about to become more predictable. Provided leading Dalvic cost break anything


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

dmk1974 said:


> Works fine on my iPhone, but wish they had it to these other tablet devices. What's the hold-up?


I'd like it on my phone, too, but I'm not expecting it anytime soon. Blame Tivo management for all these rollout decisions.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they plan to continue to use HLS streaming, which I assume they are, then they're going to have to limit support to Android 4.2+. That's why I think device support will be limited. There are a lot of devices still running older versions. I know the Kindle Fire uses a special build of Android so it'll only work if it's based on 4.2+


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> they're going to have to limit support to Android 4.2+. That's why I think device support will be limited. There are a lot of devices still running older versions


That's fine. Aereo's app cut off is 4.1 so maybe Tivo will keep that in mind.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HLS is technically supported in 4.0+, but it's apparently really buggy in 4.0/4.1 and didn't become stable until 4.2. Maybe there are ways for TiVo to work around the bugs in 4.0/4.1 and make it work. I guess we'll see.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well hopefully Android support comes out before CES 2015.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cox's tablet "Contour" app now runs on Android tablets as well as iOS. This is an app where you can watch most channels in your cable lineup at home on your tablet (as well as some interaction/scheduling with Cox 6 tuner DVR). It's pretty sad when cable companies are ahead of TiVo in something.


----------

